
Ask HN: What AWS Region does DockerHub run in? - nateleiby
We are looking to run two Docker registries, so that we&#x27;re resilient to a DockerHub outage, like the one that happened during the great AWS S3 outage at the end of Feb.<p>One option would be to push our images to AWS ECR in addition to DockerHub, but we&#x27;d want to be sure that ECR is running a different region than DockerHub.<p>Thanks!
======
moondev
Why not avoid dockerhub all together and just use ECR in two regions yourself?

~~~
nateleiby
Agreed - this is also a good option.

The main downsides I see are:

(1) It would affect people's Docker workflow

docker pull org/foo:tag

->

aws ecr get-login

<run docker login command>

docker pull some-aws-url/foo:tag

(2) We need to keep some history (to allow rolling back apps). So either need
that in DockerHub or would need to move old images to ECR if we planned to
fully nuke our DockerHub account.

------
QuinnyPig
hub.docker.com is an alias for elb-default.us-east-1.aws.dckr.io.

That seems indicative...

~~~
nateleiby
Thanks! Should have dug there myself... Appreciated!

